# Fencing issue.



## Rocco boy (Oct 27, 2013)

Ok so we share a fence line with another family who also have a gelding QH. He has been away for a while and came home yesterday, and during the time he was away we have got another mare, so when he arrived he got excited and tried to charge through the back fence to get to our horses in their paddock, in the process he cut himself and completely destroyed the fence. The girl that owns him now wants us to fix the fence. Now since my horses had nothing to do with damaging the fence, which she admitted outright, dosnt that mean she Should be doing the repairs on the fence? 
I know it's not a huge deal, just irritated my partner when he was "ordered" by this girl to fix it. Also confused me slightly considering the circumstances.
Any advice welcome. 😊
Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

IMO-her problem, not yours. That said, I would fix it just to keep my horses safe.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Seems pretty straight forward - Gelding wrecked fence so gelding's owner fixes fence. End of discussion.

P.S. Check and see if there's legislation in your area on shared fence lines, just in case. Where we are we have the Line Fence Act which talks about responsibility for construction and maintenance of a fence line between two parties.


----------



## Rocco boy (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah we are going to section off the paddock with electric fencing this afternoon so our horses can't access that fence at all that way the wrecked fence won't be a problem to us. I might just go around and speak to her parents as well to make sure they understand whats going on (as girl is only about 16). 
With shared fence law I still think if damage is caused entirely by one person, they have to pay for it?
Thanks for clearing my mind anyway haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Our Act doesn't cover what happens with damages specifically like your case (although it does say if only one of the owners is keeping animals then they pay for keeping the fence maintained); it does say that if the two owners can't agree it goes to arbitration. Your situation, as you describe, is pretty black and white so you should stick to the idea of the other owner repairing it.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

We had something similar happen not long ago. It is something that has been building for a bit with my pain in the [email protected]# neighbor. Long story short I'm building my own fence 1 ft inside my property line and he can take a flying leap!:lol: With it being 1 ft inside my property line he can't piggy back on my fence.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Fort fireman said:


> We had something similar happen not long ago. It is something that has been building for a bit with my pain in the [email protected]# neighbor. Long story short I'm building my own fence 1 ft inside my property line and he can take a flying leap!:lol: With it being 1 ft inside my property line he can't piggy back on my fence.


 In that case, I'm sure you know the old saying "good fences make good neighbours"....

 I really like the idea of a dual shared fencing when animals are involved. Each owner gives up two or three feet from the property line and then builds the fence they want on their side -- keeps the animals from fighting over the fence and ensures quality control on the style and maintenance of fence each wants to build.


----------



## Rocco boy (Oct 27, 2013)

Ok she was at the fence line when I was feeding my horses this afternoon. I had a proper talk to her and she's going to be putting up electric tape a foot in from her fence line to stop him charging as the fence can not really be properly repaired after the damage he causes without being fully replaced. So I guess for now it's all sorted. Just hope her poor horses injuries are not to bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

If you have mares, two fences is best in the long run. You never know when someone will put a stallion in the next field, and you'll be happy you did.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm glad you have had some resolution to the matter, Rocco boy.


----------

